# Pripyat Stadium & Park - Solo!!



## UrbanX (Apr 10, 2012)

What was unusual about the visit in the winter of 2012 was that so much more of the city was accessible. 

Normally when you go on a tour with 16 people (maximum allowed) they regroup you at the minibus and drive you between sites. Even if it’s only 50ft, they will regroup you just to keep you together / headcount etc. 

We had booked 16 places, but went as a group of 8. Which meant we could be counted very easily. As the guide was familiar with all of us (we’ve all clocked up hundreds of hours of zone time with him) he let us wander on our own to a certain degree. 

I’ve always wanted to go to Pripyat stadium, I’ve been asking him for 2 years now, but he’s always replied “Not possible, undergrowth” But today he said “Is possible!” Not only that he said “It’s a lovely day why don’t you walk there, you know the way?” 

Wow! So off I set from Lenin Square through the city park (Not the fairground) which I‘ve never seen documented anywhere else. The main path is lined with these hand painted propaganda signs which I love! 






















Comparison - Note the “1931” across the top 






























Former Noticeboards: 










Bridge & Duck Pond:


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 10, 2012)

Although it’s not much to look at, this has been one of my favourite Pripyat moments. 

The reason I keep going back to Pripyat is for the sense of being the last person left on Earth. Whilst you often get the sense of being the last group on Earth, its not really permitted to wander off on your own. 

I’ve even been asking to come to the stadium for the last 3 summers, but he’s always denied me, saying it’s too overgrown. Well today it’s winter, so he doesn’t mind one bit. 

I’ve been building a relationship with a government agent over three years and we have built a lot of trust with each other. He let me walk from the music school to here which was unlike anything he’d let me ever do. 

So on I pushed to the stadium. I must have been 20 minutes, or half an hour ahead of my guide, and any member of my group. 

This was it. I was completely alone in Pripyat. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbsxsBYCNr4[/ame]

Arriving at the stadium: 










C’mon Pripyat United! 










Felled tower (not lighting) so maybe scoreboard? 





Inside:


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 10, 2012)

Great stuff,good pics as always.Well done.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel like I am repeating myself on all of your threads but fantastic, truly fantastic!

It's crazy to think that one day that stadium would have been full of happy, cheerful people but now look at it. Such a shame


----------



## Lady Muck (Apr 10, 2012)

Incredible. You looked so happy with yourself at the end of the video


----------



## rectory-rat (Apr 10, 2012)

That's absolutely amazing, it really is 

Really want to go here now seeing all your stuff 

-RR


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 10, 2012)

Amazing...truley outstanding...very very very green here! top work and what a facinating time youve had,,such memories to treasure i bet...and you look completley in your element wandering about..proper little splorer in ever sence..well done you.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 10, 2012)

Excellent post as usual, you look fairly chuffed wi urself be off on your lonesome


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha ha, did feel a bit cheeky! Not often I'm happy in pouring rain, especially of the Plutonium enriched variety!


----------



## Stussy (Apr 11, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Ha ha, did feel a bit cheeky! Not often I'm happy in pouring rain, especially of the Plutonium enriched variety!



Are you glowing a nice shade of green yet?


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 11, 2012)

Fantastic, I love all the reports you post from the Chernobyl area


----------



## night crawler (Apr 11, 2012)

Superb stuff your work is always worth viewing, I know I won't get there so it gives a feeling of what the place is like.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 11, 2012)

Another great report also watched your meet with Marie & Mikhail which was excellent ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 11, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Another great report also watched your meet with Marie & Mikhail which was excellent ,thanks for sharing.



Ah cheers dude. I've not done the written report as I wanted to do the video first. 

Still plenty more adventures to come. I still can't really get my head around that's is sat right now, in complete silence. Not a single person there. 13,800 homes. Hundreds of public buildings. I think I'd happily give a months salary to have the place to myself for a night.


----------



## nelly (Apr 11, 2012)

Brilliant stuff as usual fella  Just great and living the dream eh?


----------



## chubs (Apr 11, 2012)

ahh brilliant, dream of going to pripyat myself, so poor thoough.
id guess its more than worth saving for.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 11, 2012)

chubs said:


> ahh brilliant, dream of going to pripyat myself, so poor thoough.
> id guess its more than worth saving for.



Last year, when I got back from Pripyat I had £200 in my current account. I withdrew it all and put it in an envelope marked "Pripyat". I missed out on stuff I really wanted - I convinced the wife the fridge SHOULD make those noises and that we dont need a new one  and I added to it every month. Then when I FINALLY got the thumbs up from the Interinform agency in the Ukraine at the very last minute, I could afford it, just. 

I'm not gonna be a snob and say "You gotta go for days man, day trips are rubbish" I done a 4 hour day trip in 2010: It changed my life and got hooked. 

You can get flights to Kiev for around £100, and a 4 hour day trip for around £179. You'll need a cheap hotel in Kiev either side, but it'll be the best £279 you'll ever spend. 

Less than 3 years later, I've just returned from my 100th hour exploring i.e. 25th day trip. This year we booked up every single place in the zone - for 8 consecutive trips, but shared the cost among just 8 explorers. We paid twice as much, but saw more than twice as much as we could move so much quicker. 

I don't like talking about the money side (especially as Mrs UrbanX occasionally reads this ) but it can be done reletively cheaply. I had as much fun on my 4 hour adventure as I did on last years 64 hour adventure. 

Oh incidentally, I this year I originally applied for 32 day trips back to back (128 Hours) 

...Oh how they laughed...and they don't often laugh.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like you had a fun time Lee!


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 12, 2012)

Truly amazing, I really want to go.


----------

